# SQUADRON MAIL ORDER CLOSING ITS DOORS



## fubar57 (Jan 14, 2021)

From another site I just found out that its the end for Squadron. Sad news but as a Canadian I never shopped there for years after the U.S. Postal service changed its rates and made it very costly for shipping. The lower Canadian dollar certainly hurt as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 14, 2021)

I guess that's why they had the sale. Not a loss to me for the same reason.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2021)

I bought a few books at their last (70% off!) sale only to have them refund me yesterday... Didn't they own the Verlinden line? I wonder if the squadron book series are also dead.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2021)

Was there any sign this was coming? Seemed very sudden, especially with people's sale orders being cancelled and money refunded.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2021)

I read about it in Hyperscale
here Squadron Website Still Closed
and here Squadron 70% Off Sale

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## PlasticHero (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm sad to see the end of Squadron. If the local hobby shop didn't have something, they were my mail go to.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2021)

Shame, sad to see them go, but if you gonna survive today....


----------



## special ed (Jan 16, 2021)

They had periodic sales for many months which allowed me to replace older "in action" series and others lost in hurricane Katrina at very reasonable prices. Also decal sheets.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jan 16, 2021)

Bought lots of stuff from them over the years. Was nice to put together an online order and run over there on Saturday mornings and pick it all up. Interesting, in that nothing was said about them closing in the emails I got this last week. Wonder if they are going thru a reorganization and maybe a building move. The building they were in for the last 10 years or so was pretty large... around 51,000 square feet.


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 21, 2021)

I used to shop with them and they became the most expensive MO out there and their shipping rates were the highest. I started going to Scale hobbyist and Sprue Brothers. If you haven't tried Scale hobbyist. Check them out 

Scalehobbyist.com: Model airplanes, ships, military vehicles and modeling supplies

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jan 21, 2021)

Sad, when I was a kid my dad would place an order with them a couple times a year, starting in 1968 when they first opened. He could put an order in the mail with a check and we would get it UPS in exactly a week. Unheard of service for that time. We also got their magazine, yes MAGAZINE that was 1/2 modeling articles and 1/2 catalog. I learned that there were people out there who could build models even better than my dad could.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Jan 22, 2021)

As a youngster, I would go to their brick-and-mortar store in suburban Detroit several times a year. This was before their mail order was much of a thing. The completed models on display were museum level, and _amazed_ young me, and gave me something to strive for. Later, I felt a bit betrayed when they closed the stores, and moved the then thriving mail order to the (now defunct) Carrolton TX location. Sad to see them go. The various lines of products they supported, and especially the in-house detail providers will be sorely missed. Any body know of any plans for the various lines? Books, Vac-forms, etc.?


----------



## mikesierra (Jan 25, 2021)

Sad to here that they are closing, I had to give up buying from them due to the excessive postage for Italy.
Quite all the US shops are becoming too expensive for the European even if many of them have interesting offers.
mike sierra


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2021)

Very sad to hear.
The Hannant's (UK) web site has today announced this too, revealing that Squadron had filed for bankruptcy - the many sales and price reductions lately may have been an indicator of this - so items such as True Details parts, vac-form canopies and others, will no longer be available when stocks run out. Unless, of course, someone takes over the production facilities for these items.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hopefully someone picks up the resin molds. I've used a few and these are great; better than others that I've read about


----------



## Bernhart (Jan 30, 2021)

where do my fellow Canadians order from? Area I live in is sparse in any type of stores selling kits and supplies


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 30, 2021)

Bernhart said:


> where do my fellow Canadians order from? Area I live in is sparse in any type of stores selling kits and supplies


For kits I hit eBay for a while, building up a retirement stash. It took quite a while as I didn't want to pay more than $40CAN including shipping. I live a 4hr round trip to what vaguely resembles a hobbyshop and can pick up some Tamiya and Vallejo paint plus glue. Here are a few Canadian sites
Mr. Hobby Acrysion
• Online shopping Canada and USA Model Kits Paints Airbrushing Tools
LEGENDS WAREHOUSE.....Great prices on your games everyday!


----------



## Bernhart (Jan 30, 2021)

thanks, will look into them


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2021)

The last model I bought online was my pre-ordered Airfix Spitfire XIV straight from Airfix. Bad idea for exchange rate and shipping cost. Other than that, I have bought kits and accessories directly from Eduard.com who were, and still are, reasonable.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 30, 2021)

Forgot about Eduard. I became a "Bunny Fighter Club" member before our dollar went sideways. Got this for a decent price....





​....and this as well. I have used the first two...




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2021)

Was that a real paint scheme?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 31, 2021)

Sadly no. I think there were four or five options and those to were marked as fictitious.


----------



## Mike Rosen (Mar 26, 2021)

The remaining inventory, equipment and intellectual properties of MMD Holdings, LLC/Squadron will be sold at an Online Auction authorized by the Bankruptcy Court for the Northern District of Texas, Friday, April 23 beginning @ 10 AM CDT. You can learn more about the auction @ www.rosensystems.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2021)

Sad


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 27, 2021)

FYI today I received the following email:


> Hello fellow modelers!
> 
> We are excited to announce that squadron.com will be returning, under new ownership and management! Squadron will be back!!!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 27, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> FYI today I received the following email:


Yeppers, got the same. But if there's no change in pricing etc... they will just go under again.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 27, 2021)

Received the same.


----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Yeppers, got the same. But if there's no change in pricing etc... they will just go under again.


Good stuff. Something needs to be done about shipping costs as well, not just from them but the USA as a whole. I've shipped a model south so I know the cost and its not the price of the model or more. I stopped buying from the States when the USPS made the shipping changes years ago. I can get the same model or supplies from Asia or Europe for a third of the shipping from the States. It might take a tad longer to get here but I can wait

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (May 28, 2021)

One thing that should help is probably not having to pay for the 53,000 square foot building that Squadron was in.


----------



## T Bolt (May 28, 2021)

Great news!


----------



## rochie (May 28, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Good stuff. Something needs to be done about shipping costs as well, not just from them but the USA as a whole. I've shipped a model south so I know the cost and its not the price of the model or more. I stopped buying from the States when the USPS made the shipping changes years ago. I can get the same model or supplies from Asia or Europe for a third of the shipping from the States. It might take a tad longer to get here but I can wait


pices for shipping stuff from here to over there seem to have rocketed upwards of late, was shocked at the cost of some things ive sent lately !


----------



## Crimea_River (May 28, 2021)

Squadron who?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 31, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Good stuff. Something needs to be done about shipping costs as well, not just from them but the USA as a whole. I've shipped a model south so I know the cost and its not the price of the model or more. I stopped buying from the States when the USPS made the shipping changes years ago. I can get the same model or supplies from Asia or Europe for a third of the shipping from the States. It might take a tad longer to get here but I can wait


Don't I know it!!!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Squadron who?


Here it is officially:
*SQUADRON*
And here is the *new domestic shipping**. *I couldn't find anything about shipping beyond the border though.
Cheers!


----------

